# Reverse/CCW cutting bits



## ORw8xAfu (Mar 15, 2015)

I am wondering if there exist any bits that cut CCW. Specifically I am interested in flame-shaped carbide burrs, e.g. SH-7 shaped ones.

Why do I care? Because I am using a flex-shaft to do some free-hand work (mostly on plastic, not wood). I am right-handed, so a normal cutting burr, which requires CW spinning, sends all the chips toward me. Thus, I want to spin the opposite way, which my router can do, but I need a bit for that. Abrasive bits work fine, such as various Foredom ones, but in many cases I prefer to cut rather than grind.

Thanks!

PS: I apologize if this is the wrong place to ask this question! If you know of a better place, let me know!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

you can find what you need at a machine shop supply house...
this company has majorly outstanding customer service, tech support and product knowledgeable people...
call them... 

Machinery | Travers Tool


----------

